# Yet another newbie...



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi, I'm English but currently living in Texas and have two fur babies Indigo and Violet who are the supreme rulers of our household.

Myself, my hubby and our four children exist only to do their bidding, or at least that is what they tell us :wink:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to catforum.com ^_^

-HEYHWA


----------



## Siamese_mami (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome  and your masters are beautiful


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! I have two gray babies also (see my sig -- it's a bit tiny  ). Mine are Pepper and Pumpkin. Your babies are adorable! Love the names. 8)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Beautiful cats -- post some pics in "Meet My Kitty" please!!  

PS - Hello!! :wink:


----------



## snorkmaiden (Sep 7, 2005)

timskitties said:


> Beautiful cats -- post some pics in "Meet My Kitty" please!!
> 
> PS - Hello!! :wink:


Thanks for the welcome everyone and yes, I will go and post some pics


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and your beautiful furrys! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!! Your cats are beautiful.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your gray kitties look so soft and pretty


----------



## RetroCat™ (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi and welcome to CF! Hope you have fun here!

P.S. I love the names! Indigo and Violet... perfect duo!

RC


----------

